# how to restore hp pavilion zv6000?



## richmerino (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello, im a computer noob so sorry i couldnt find out how to do this and sorry if im annoying you guys but i would just like a little help....

I have a hp pavilion zv6000 laptop and i was wondering how to restore it to factory settings, as in delete everything and start as if it were brand new. Is there anyway of doing that without having to buy cd's from the company? 

thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Rich,

Take a look at the HP Recovery Instructions.


----------



## richmerino (Nov 7, 2007)

ok so i pressed f10 and it wants me to enter a password to enter the setup menu....i dont recall ever putting a password on my computer besides the windows xp one to login, which i tried but doesnt work so would anyone know what to do?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Check the manual for the default password if you didn't change it.

Can you get into the BIOS?


----------



## richmerino (Nov 7, 2007)

i lost the manuel! and no i dont have the password and i cant get into the bios becuz i need the password..


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Here is the manual in PDF format. It has a section on security which should have default passwords listed.
http://bizsupport.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00363776/c00363776.pdf


----------



## richmerino (Nov 7, 2007)

i quit im buying that damn cd from hp...thanks for trying though


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't help further.


----------



## damon9 (Jan 8, 2008)

hello i have tried the f10 and it takes me into a menu that does not include system restore, i need to restore my laptop as there is fatel errors, i have looked all over the internet to find out how to do it, and nothing seems to be working, they all say the same (PRESS F10) but that doesn't work on mine, i am running it on windows xp if that will help...... 

regards Damon


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can also use a Windows XP CD of the same version (Home, Pro, MCE) to do a repair install or complete reinstall. Then just use the product key found on the sticker on your laptop.


----------



## LughWhitfield (Apr 8, 2008)

The OS cd that was shipped with my Hp Pavilion does not include a restore section to restore to factory settings and i as well don't have a manual can you help ?


----------



## terrydonov (Sep 7, 2008)

on boot hld down the F11 key. If you never set up the restore feature you will need the restore cd anyway. let me now if you need anything else.


----------

